# Replacing ATV brake light with aftermarket LED alternative?



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a 2000 Polaris Trail Boss that runs great aside from the broken brake light. I would like to replace it with an LED brake light. The has anyone ever done this? Where did you find the light? How easy was it to mount? 

Thanks, 

Passmeabrewski

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

There are dozens of choices from harbor freight ,gander mountain , in a google shopping search, to ebay . Most of them are simple bolt on , but you may have to either splice wires or solder them inside the backing plate . There are even solar ones. They cost about $30 , but are available for less. Here are some google - ebay shopping results.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=k9iwUOm5E4nQygGZ-oH4AQ&ved=0CHkQ8wIwBQ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATV-LED-TAI...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a532ab97b&vxp=mtr


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

